# Goggle für Brillenträger



## Mx343 (28. Dezember 2013)

Leidiges Thema Goggle wenn man Brillenträger ist (ich weiß es gibt schon ein paar Themen, aber die sind soweit ich gesehen habe nicht aus 2013).

Nach langem suchen im Internet habe ich dann neben den Modellen von Scott noch folgende zwei Marken gefunden.
Smith Optics, hier gibt es bei gewissen OTG-Medellen einen Brillenglaseinsatz (so wie bei der Addidas Radbrille).

Goggle: Prophecy, Phenom, and Knowledge OTG Turbo Fan Goggle (diese drei Modelle sind mit dem Einsatz kompatibel) Preis ca. 150-160€ erhältlich bei Amazon, smithoptics.com und weiteren Sportartikelshops
Brilleneinsatz: Smith ODS2 Kit Clear (ca. 40 € bei Amazon)
Brillengläser: je nach Optiker
Damit würde Mann/Frau zusammen auf gute 220-300€ kommen.

Aus diesem Grund habe ich ein bisschen weiter gesucht und habe dann bei Amazon folgendes Modell gefunden.
Black Canyon Skibrille für Brillenträger, schwarz, BC1265
Für den Preis von ca. 28€ kann man eigentlich wenig falsch machen, einziger Nachteil ist das es sie nur mit orangenen Gläsern gibt.

Die Brille ist heute gekommen und meine normale Brille (13,5 cm lang und 3,5 cm hoch) passt super unter die Brille. Ebenfalls wirkt die Goggle nicht zu wuchtig, allerdings ist sie schon ein wenig größer als eine normale Goggle.
Maße sind: 18 cm lang, 9 cm hoch und 4,5 cm tief

Ich bin mal gespannt wie sie sich fährt.


----------



## nsc (29. Dezember 2013)

Als weitere Alternative bietet sich noch der L-Frame von Oakley an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikeFreakFelix (31. Dezember 2013)

Schonmal überlegt auf Kontaktlinsen für den Sport umzusteigen? Ich bin vor kurzem auch mit normaler Brille unter der goggle Gefahren aber der Umstieg auf Kontis war ne geniale entscheidung


----------



## Akira (10. Januar 2014)

kostet jetzt nur noch 20€
da schlage ich mal zu


----------



## EmHaTe (10. Januar 2014)

Trage die Ultrasport-Skibrille von Amazon im Winter als Witterungsschutz für Gesicht und Augen.
Funzt gut zum normalen Radhelm und mit meiner normalen Brille drunter.
Sportbrillen mit Stärke sind mir zu teuer und bringen bei Schnee und Regen auch nicht genug Schutz für die Augen, Konktaktlinsen finde ich unangenehm.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (10. Januar 2014)

Japp, leidiges Thema für Brillenträger. Ich hab schon viel experimentiert und habs aufgegeben, ich fahre also meistens "blind" (mit -3 geht das noch so)...

-OTG Skibrillen: Passen gut, aber nach einiger Zeit beschlägt bei mir prinzipiell die Sehbrille.
-Kontaktlinsen: Einen Monat lang probiert. Der Augenreflex ist bei mir nicht das Problem, ich produziere einfach zuwenig Tränenflüssigkeit - das Resultat ist Reiben/Brennen in den Augen und somit nicht langzeittauglich.

Bei warmen Wetter benutze ich auf Trails meine getönte Sonnenbrille mit Sehstärke, den Rest fahre ich wie gesagt "blind"...


----------



## Mx343 (10. Januar 2014)

BikeFreakFelix schrieb:


> Schonmal überlegt auf Kontaktlinsen für den Sport umzusteigen? Ich bin vor kurzem auch mit normaler Brille unter der goggle Gefahren aber der Umstieg auf Kontis war ne geniale entscheidung



Ich war 2 Jahre lang Kontaktlinsenträger und habe nicht ohne Grund auf die Brille gewechselt.
Selbst die besten Kontaktlinsen die es gab haben meine Augen extrem gereizt weil ich zu wenig Tränenflüssigkeit produziere.
Und wenn der Optiker am überprüfen der Augen langsam panisch wird und keine Kontaktlinsen mehr empfehlt muss man es ja nicht bis zur Kontaktlinsenunverträglichkeit treiben.
Brille ist eigentlich sehr bequem, ich brauch nur eine die nicht so leicht verrutscht.

@Onkel Manuel
Da könnte ggf. die Smith Optics mit Brilleneinsatz und Ventilator Abhilfe Schaffen, allerdings sind 200€ + nur zum testen etwas viel.
Blind möchte ich eigentlich nicht fahren mit irgend etwas um die -3,25 bzw. -3,5, ich sehe ohne Brille ja auch 2m kein Gesicht mehr sondern nur eine verschwommene Fleischmasse.


----------

